# DVD movies - USA cars



## docdigd (Dec 2, 2003)

Someone told me there is a "hack" available whereby the 745i USA cars can be programmed for DVD movie playing. That the Navigation or CD reader on US cars is the same ones used in europe and can be programmed to read a DVD movie. It can be activated in the cars software.

Anyone know about this being true or is this hot air?

Doc...


----------

